# futurity class win/mid-atlantic futurity



## gsdwindborne (May 25, 2010)

windborne's maximum overdirve of edan,aka" lil pete"put in an awesome performance 2 wks. ago to win his intermediate futurity class,in heavy competition, presented to perfection by mr. george berstler,in nj,his older brother ,windborne's one n' only of edan,just needs a major to finish his ch.,they are both sired by ch. kenlyn's aries v hi-cliff,2008 herding sire of the yr.,we have been having fun with these two boys!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Hey, brags only count if we CAN SEE PICTURES!!!!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

It takes awhile for the show pics to arrive!

Congrats on the Futurity class win!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Congratulations!


----------

